# Need Tip on planning angled cuts



## rovenm (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am a beginner in woodworking and attempting to make a glass coffee table as shown in the attached image.

It seems the legs form an equilateral triangle but I am not sure if just angling the cuts at 60degs will produce the desired effect.

Can any of the experts out here provide suggestions or tips on how to go about makeing the notches? I want to do this by using hand tools as I dont have the hi-tech power tools.

Any advise you can provide is welcome.

Thanks

Rove


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Very interesting for a beginner's project, Rove.
You're correct in the 60° angle since three of them will make 180° which is a triangle.
As far as the notches go, I would mark out my angles and use a fine tooth handsaw or coping saw and a sharp chisel to knock out the waste.
I would notch both connecting pieces half way so they would interlock with each other and not have any means to slip or move.

Hope this helps
Tom


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

That's going be a compound angle. 60 degrees one way and the other is subject to the height you want the table.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you have access to lumber already laminated the way those three slabs are? 
I should think that ought to be a consideration.

Assuming you do, just use a hand saw and a chisel. 

Cut several kerfs and knock the waste out and clean it with a chisel.


But back to my question:
What about those three slabs? 
What are you doing about them?

That design belongs to *Magnussen Furniture 
http://www.magnussen.com/Pages/Products_Collection.aspx?catId=4&groNumber=T1861
*


----------



## rovenm (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, its a compound angle as the height will be 18 inches. Any advise on how I go about getting the compound angle factored into the cut? Getting the 60deg cut is not a problem. The boards that I have purchased have a width of 11 inches so getting the required height of 18 inches should also not be a problem as I can cut the notche 2 inches deep. 

Suggestions are definetely welcome.


----------



## rovenm (Feb 17, 2012)

Cliff,

I have purchased 6 ft of Red Oak but not yet cut it into the slabs. I am currently trying out the cuts on scrap to get the process right and ensure that I do not end up with good qaultiy firewood due to dumb mistakes.


----------

